# Pisa stellt sich vor



## pisa (3 Aug. 2006)

Hallo Leute.Bin pisa und mir gefällt es gut hier im forum.Leider kann ich erst nur schriftliche beiträge liefern,würde mit der zeit gern verstehen wie man selber bildliche themen erstellen kann.Meine lieblingsserie ist unter uns,schau das schon seit 12 Jahren,freu mich das die serie so oft thematisiert wird,was vor allem die schöne Sarah Ulrich betrifft. Finde,dass man durchaus auchdie neue Anna oder Olivia klemke posten könnte,die sind auch ganz süss. gruss pisa


----------



## spoiler (3 Aug. 2006)

Dann mal Willkommen bei uns. Ich freue mich schon auf deine Arbeit denn ganz recht: Sarah ist schon ne süsse 

Also viel Spass...


----------



## AMUN (3 Aug. 2006)

Auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen an Board und viel spaß hier 


MfG
Meister


----------



## heniek (3 Aug. 2006)

ja es stimmt sarah ist ist ganz schön süss


----------



## icks-Tina (4 Aug. 2006)

Herzlich willkommen auch von mir......viel Spaß und so


----------



## Driver (4 Aug. 2006)

auch ich möchte dich hier auf dem board herzlich willkommen heißen. 
hast eine gute entscheidung getroffen ... have fun!

gruß Driver


----------



## Muli (5 Aug. 2006)

Und auch sage hier nochmal in meiner bekannt liebenswerten Art Hallo und wünsche dir hier an board alles erdenkliche an Spaß!

Grüße, Muli!

PS: Wenn es um Bilder-Postings geht, dann schau doch nochmal in das Support-Forum


----------

